# Bite pressure by breed statistics?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I recall at one time having read a list of dogs' bite force statistics listing over 100 breeds in order of bite strength. I've been searching for hours but the only thing I can find are "strongest bite" stats or "my dog can beat up your dog" threads... That's not what time looking for... Just a list of where dogs rank... Does anyone know where I could find this?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Probably not exactly what you're looking for, but this is a video on youtube that i remembered seeing. 






And another...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

That's kind of exactly what I'm looking for, except in list-form 
It's to settle an argument I've been having with a neighbor I bump into at the park on a daily basis... He works at a company that has German Shepherds so he has it on good authority that they are physically bred to be killing machines, and as such, they're used as police dogs. 
I'd just like to rub it in his face once and for all that they have nowhere near the strongest bite, they're just used for their intelligence, temperament and versatility (seeing as they were bred as shepherds, not working dogs), so he'd just shut up and throw is dog's ball


----------



## wimmer105 (Jan 2, 2011)

*strongest bite*

I just goggle strongest bite and they pop up in order!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Found this online but have no idea how accurate it is. 

**********************************************
_Turkish Kangal was 714 lbs_
_Mastiff (test dog was a Dogue de Bordeaux) was 556 lbs_
_Wolf bite force was 406
Rottweiler bite force was 328 lbs 
Wild Dogs bite force was 317 lbs 
Bulldog bite was 305 lbs
German Shepherd bite was 238 lbs 
Pitbull pressure bite was 235 lbs 

Contrary to popular culture, the dog's jaw has a lot to tell about its bite force. The wider the jaw, the stronger the bite. Consequently, the Bulldog (305 lb) has a stronger bite than the German Shepherd (238 lb).
As we enter into the larger breeds with shorter snouts (called brachycephalic molossoid types), we find the strongest among the canine breeds. Simply put, the jaws are wider and stronger in dogs with broad heads._
******************************************


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Every list I've ever seen online and on TV shows on Animal Planet and NatGeo lists the Rottweiler as #1 with our GSDs at #2. Hope that helps!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

counter said:


> Every list I've ever seen online and on TV shows on Animal Planet and NatGeo lists the Rottweiler as #1 with our GSDs at #2. Hope that helps!


 Same here.
Not including wild animals it was like that:
Roti #1
GSD #2
PB #3


----------

